# My first Viv build



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

An account of my attempt to create a custom vi for frogs

Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

After a number of years keeping lizards I was ready for something new. I had seen frogs in numerous shops and found then fascinating. So a after a bit of hunting I found a nice tank 4 foot ideal I thought. Then I drew up my vision although basic I knew it probably change but it gave me a bar to start from.







.

Now I had to decide how I was going to create a background by sheet look we had a new fridge freezer delivered at work with lots of polystyrene sheets great they would be perfect. So I measured up two sheets one across the back and one for down one end. 
Then I started drawing shapes I would cut out and glue to the sheets.







. A couple of hours curing out I laid out a sheet and tested my plan









Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok I liked it so lots more cutting and glueing followed it was now taking shape and I like what was now forming.









Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

The plan was I would silicone these two sheets to the walls of the tank then coat and paint them. My worry was the painting not my strong point but I was hoping plants would cover it up. 

Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so now the coating I was going to go with Tile groat but after a chat with a mate I went with Tile adhesive this would strengthen the walls so phase 2 began














. I was happy with the look and the work continued but still the worry of painting it. Anyway o if to Wilkinson I went and dropped on this stuff







could this be my answer????

Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

I couldn't wait to try it







I liked the result and so away we went

Dave BigBoots


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

David,:welcome:. I think it might be worth you having a chat with Nic(stnic666?) I think is his screen name,please forgive his sig baffles me,I'm pretty sure he has used a similar method,so might be able to give you,a heads up on any potential pitfalls. 

good luck

Stu


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

My initial plan was to have a glass partition however the more I worked on this I decided o wanted a more natural look didn't want a waterfall as there are so many about so I'm attempting to create a stream that drops into the pool. Going to use expanding foam to create a bank and I have built the stream bed from polystyrene







Once the stream was covered in the tile adhesive I covered in it pebbles used in fish tanks and pushed them down allowed it to dry then shook of the loose ones. Picture below is me having a test run with water lol









Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

soundstounite said:


> David,:welcome:. I think it might be worth you having a chat with Nic(stnic666?) I think is his screen name,please forgive his sig baffles me,I'm pretty sure he has used a similar method,so might be able to give you,a heads up on any potential pitfalls.
> 
> good luck
> 
> Stu


Thanks did a search for him all that came up was what you had written will have a proper look later but thanks again for the input and support.

Dave BigBoots


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

looking good so far and the stream build is novel :2thumb:

so are you setting up/designing the viv for a particular frog in mind or waiting to see what would suit the finished project?

what will the sealing process to the background for the pool area be or will the adhesive do?

the monotone look of the background will be broken up once planted and with some "weathering" esp' around the pool area.

p.s. that stream is almost a take on my design for one but I was having "rock slabs" as a base :Na_Na_Na_Na:


good luck with the rest of the build :thumb:


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

s6t6nic6l said:


> looking good so far and the stream build is novel :2thumb:
> 
> so are you setting up/designing the viv for a particular frog in mind or waiting to see what would suit the finished project?
> 
> ...


Thanks For THE Feedback. I'm using g4 clear pond paint that will hopefully going on Friday. Commence planting on Monday if all goes to plan. I have some bubble bee darts on order. Then wantto putsome lifeinto thepond areanothing majorjust toadd tothe overall look. Thinking with the size may add a couple of anoles later not sure may opt for some other days that would love happily with the bumble bees. Love the stream by the way great minds and all that lol. 

Dave BigBoots


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

make a test piece of the décor to try the G4 on to see if it reacts to it first as it may dissolve the adhesive :gasp:. hopefully it won't then you need to apply the G4 with a non bristle loss brush(quite tacky stuff this) with a couple of thin coats and keep an eye on where it may collect in some areas and wipe accordingly. 
whilst having the G4 to hand you may want to carry on the theme of the "rocks" also as a base for the pool section but with very minor prominence of the rocks which would give a nice effect(anything is better than gravel :devil unless you have an idea in place already.


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

s6t6nic6l said:


> make a test piece of the décor to try the G4 on to see if it reacts to it first as it may dissolve the adhesive :gasp:. hopefully it won't then you need to apply the G4 with a non bristle loss brush(quite tacky stuff this) with a couple of thin coats and keep an eye on where it may collect in some areas and wipe accordingly.
> whilst having the G4 to hand you may want to carry on the theme of the "rocks" also as a base for the pool section but with very minor prominence of the rocks which would give a nice effect(anything is better than gravel :devil unless you have an idea in place already.


Thanks for the advice. :2thumb: I'm struggling with what to do with the pool really jean to achieve a natural look was thinking sand but dunno open to suggestions.:notworthy:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

taking note of what frogs you want for this tank I think you should opt for a smaller pool area than what you envisage and use the rest as land which may* suit them better!!

*advice from those that keep this species of frogs should really be guiding you with the ideal conditions for them to thrive in.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

checked out the plastikote today, it's harmful to enviroment, would sealing it do the job enough ?


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Meefloaf said:


> checked out the plastikote today, it's harmful to enviroment, would sealing it do the job enough ?


I'm assured that the g4 is more than capable of providing the seal. Now you've got me worried though :gasp:


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

s6t6nic6l said:


> taking note of what frogs you want for this tank I think you should opt for a smaller pool area than what you envisage and use the rest as land which may* suit them better!!
> 
> *advice from those that keep this species of frogs should really be guiding you with the ideal conditions for them to thrive in.


Is there a reason for less water it will have an ample base ration compared to other vivs I've looked at. I also plan to have something in the water that will be above the water level along with some water plants..?


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

s6t6nic6l said:


> make a test piece of the décor to try the G4 on to see if it reacts to it first as it may dissolve the adhesive :gasp:. hopefully it won't then you need to apply the G4 with a non bristle loss brush(quite tacky stuff this) with a couple of thin coats and keep an eye on where it may collect in some areas and wipe accordingly.
> whilst having the G4 to hand you may want to carry on the theme of the "rocks" also as a base for the pool section but with very minor prominence of the rocks which would give a nice effect(anything is better than gravel :devil unless you have an idea in place already.


Did a test piece and it was fine I have just coated it and really like the effect it looks more natural now. Can't wait to plant now :2thumb:


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

BigBoots said:


> Did a test piece and it was fine I have just coated it and really like the effect it looks more natural now. Can't wait to plant now :2thumb:


we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's we want more pic's 


:war:


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok here's a few pics dnt think they do it justice looks real shiny on the pics maybe cuss it's not full dry yet. 

Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

next job is to coat up the foam banking but can't decide how or what with.

Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

A rather delayed up date took loads of pic on phone them delayed them whoops lol. Anyway some more pics. I have now planted it out looks a little busy not sure if it's too much opinions greatly appreciated. Yes there is a bonsai in there git it cheap and thought well I like the trunk if it does die I can wrap in ivy all is not lost. I have the stream in place but no pics of it has yet. Saturday I pic up my Leucs from glynlb slightly excited at that thought just hope they like there new home









Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Just found a couple more pics









Dave BigBoots


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

going to ask a silly question, but have you cleaned that bonsai tree ?

also, they'll need some climbing apparatus and hiding places


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Meefloaf said:


> going to ask a silly question, but have you cleaned that bonsai tree ?
> 
> also, they'll need some climbing apparatus and hiding places


Bonsai was cleaned. I have a large hello log running through and have 3 coconuts huts due tomorrow. When you say climbing apparatus what do lo you mean as I have built the walls purposely to climb on I also have three levels of planting there is the stream in place now no pics up yet but that also gives another area above ground level. Will add other stuff it is felt I need it for the ?

Dave BigBoots


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

branches in the vertical space for them to climb and jump on. mine love shuffling up and down the wood in their viv, infact mine spend alot of their time up top


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Meefloaf said:


> branches in the vertical space for them to climb and jump on. mine love shuffling up and down the wood in their viv, infact mine spend alot of their time up top


Ok mate thanks for that will have a look see what I can do have a few days yet. Thanks for the input all new to me this 

Dave BigBoots


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

Have you seeded the viv springs and woods mate? Also get as many leaves as you can possibly fit in cover every scrap of floor space 4 layers high ;-)


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> Have you seeded the viv springs and woods mate? Also get as many leaves as you can possibly fit in cover every scrap of floor space 4 layers high ;-)
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


I bought a mixed culture of springs and woods. Also went up to old wood over weekend got some small Red world's and some woods. Not sure what you mean by the 4 layers high though. Again thanks for the input... 

Dave BigBoots


----------



## grizzlymonkyboy (Jan 15, 2011)

4 layers of leaves mate as much as you can possibly fit in your viv lol


Thanks 
Dane


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

grizzlymonkyboy said:


> 4 layers of leaves mate as much as you can possibly fit in your viv lol
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Dane


Lol ok yerr I have some more but didn't want to over do it. I had put in loads of Moss I collected from woods very healthy been living in clean water for about a month. 

Dave BigBoots


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Trust me Dave, you will find that the combination of springs, woods, higher temps and humidity wil break your leaves down in no time- I've taken to collecting more than I think I will need at any one point, as they soon need topping up! It's great for the plants and the soil structure, though! :2thumb:


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

BigBoots said:


> Lol ok yerr I have some more but didn't want to over do it. I had put in loads of Moss I collected from woods very healthy been living in clean water for about a month.
> 
> Dave BigBoots


Thanks will put some more in and collect another load from the woods. 

Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

I have bought a fogger but unsure on how long and how often I should have it will be running of a timer so no issues with variations.

Dave BigBoots


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

BigBoots said:


> I have bought a fogger but unsure on how long and how often I should have it will be running of a timer so no issues with variations.
> 
> Dave BigBoots


To be honest I wouldn't bother. They look good but that's about as good as it gets.

Adam


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

fatlad69 said:


> To be honest I wouldn't bother. They look good but that's about as good as it gets.
> 
> Adam


So I wasted my money lol. Well I'll have it on a couple of times at night so I can enjoy it lol

Dave BigBoots


----------



## fatlad69 (Oct 22, 2009)

BigBoots said:


> So I wasted my money lol. Well I'll have it on a couple of times at night so I can enjoy it lol
> 
> Dave BigBoots


I had one in my fist viv. You need to make sure the frogs can't get in contact with it as they can burn your frog.


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

fatlad69 said:


> I had one in my fist viv. You need to make sure the frogs can't get in contact with it as they can burn your frog.


Now that I didn't know Thank you really useful to know Cheers 

Dave BigBoots


----------



## Heart4Darts (Oct 10, 2009)

Yeah foggers are pointless in dart setups, yeah they can make the setup look nice in the evening, but in reality, their totally pointless.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Dave a few pointers,go with the deep leaves go with more climbing frame/hiding places,culture springtails woodlice and above all Ff like there is no tomorrow,one mixed starter won't be enough, are you sorted on vits if not use repashy Ca plus as a base dust on all ff feeds.

Stu


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

soundstounite said:


> Dave a few pointers,go with the deep leaves go with more climbing frame/hiding places,culture springtails woodlice and above all Ff like there is no tomorrow,one mixed starter won't be enough, are you sorted on vits if not use repashy Ca plus as a base dust on all ff feeds.
> 
> Stu


Thanks for the input. May be a silly question but the springs and the woodlice are for the ecosystem and not food???

Dave BigBoots


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

the do both, they'll be a great clean up crew and also a tasty snack


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok some good some bad. The stream has failed massively just cannot get a seal gave up in the end. This morning has been a few final touches after taking on all the advice more seeding, more climbing and hiding places and of course lots more leaves. A big thanks to all you that have offered advice along the way below is my final shots before the family move in  

Dave BigBoots


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

Dave BigBoots


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

BigBoots said:


> Thanks for the input. May be a silly question but the springs and the woodlice are for the ecosystem and not food???
> 
> Dave BigBoots


Dave,I guess for the last couple of years,trying to help a new guy get off to a half decent start has taken much of my time,so I'll be honest you have frogs coming in days and you are asking the above is frankly scary. Dave I'm not beating you down mate,dart keepers are bug breeders that keep frogs. We spend more time culturing food than doing frog stuff. I'm worried because you don't even know your potential frogs diet. Basically you should know what your frogs eat and have that wired before you get frogs,one simply can't rely on suppliers. One feeder ie ff,although our staple is not really enough to constitute a balanced diet to a frog that can find god knows what in the wild.

Buddy tell me about your ff cultures what you have on the go what types,how many?How many frogs are you getting what age?

Dave again'cause it's me and this is how I am I'm not having a pop at you, please understand this,I' think about frogs i know, and what they need.

You are about to get some frogs,the breeder selling should tell you what they are being fed on and you should have all that available NOW before frogs,I guess the right thing to do here is be straight with the breeder and tell him you aren't ready yet,and you need to sort out your culturing first, all this sounds bloody blunt,it's not meant that way,I'm trying with all I have to get you off to a good start:2thumb:.

If these leucs are young around the 4 month plus stage, springtails SHOULD be featuring in their diet regularly, babywoodlice will make up additional feeders one mixed culture will not suffice!! If they are younger...heaven forbid... the springs are more important than woods at this time,but son't underestimate how useful woodlice can be when one has some crashes.

Dave a singularly hard post for me you can't see the guy posting you don't know me, my words are not my strong point,but I do what I do,that is being a dart keeper,a specialist,I keep the frogs you are about to buy,I breed 'em and rear 'em and food is beyond important to them.

A basic working method for both springtails and woodlice is found in my room thread,dig for them mate,they work

Dave, please listen to me,not cause I know it all,I still think I'm an utter novice,but food is a fundamental building block to successful dart keeping

best

Stu


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

soundstounite said:


> Dave,I guess for the last couple of years,trying to help a new guy get off to a half decent start has taken much of my time,so I'll be honest you have frogs coming in days and you are asking the above is frankly scary. Dave I'm not beating you down mate,dart keepers are bug breeders that keep frogs.
> 
> 
> Dave, please listen to me,not cause I know it all,I still think I'm an utter novice,but food is a fundamental building block to successful dart keeping
> ...


Thanks for the comments Stu but I think we have a little confusion here I thought I was been told to buy the wood lice and springs for feed. I have spent months researching firstly the viv then the choice of frog. I have had regular contact with the breeder and have readily available the food the frogs will require they are currently feeding on hatchling crickets and Mel's fruit fly. I was worried because I had put all the woodlice and springs in the tank and had obviously disappeared into the vegetation and hadn't bought them has a food so hence me asking the question. 

Be assured I have not gone into this without doing my homework.

Thanks for the input and good to know people genuinely care.

Thanks

Dave: victory:


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

BigBoots said:


> Thanks for the comments Stu but I think we have a little confusion here I thought I was been told to buy the wood lice and springs for feed. I have spent months researching firstly the viv then the choice of frog. I have had regular contact with the breeder and have readily available the food the frogs will require they are currently feeding on hatchling crickets and Mel's fruit fly. I was worried because I had put all the woodlice and springs in the tank and had obviously disappeared into the vegetation and hadn't bought them has a food so hence me asking the question.
> 
> Be assured I have not gone into this without doing my homework.
> 
> ...


Dave thanks mate,misunderstandings abound in web land,I'm glad you got where I was coming from,my apologies for reading your post the wrong way!!

It is about the frogs mate,I think most of the guys here really do care,we rarely have fights but learn one hell of a lot from each other ha and have some fun.

Dave now we have the food sorted I'll pop back to the viv,get some more wood in there to give them more of a climbing frame,leucs are great climbers they will use all the places you provide. Buddy this is also a way to maximise the useable space for them inside a viv. 
Good luck with them mate,they are such characters
best

Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Just to add to that, yep, the woodlice and springtails *will* disappear into the substrate and litter, but once they start to increase, they will also add to the diet as the frogs occasionally come across them, foraging 'natural-style' :2thumb:

As I don't keep darts, the tropical woodlice are too small for most of my frogs to bother with, but I also add the larger European ones- primarily as food, but enough survive to add to the clean-up crew, so I guess you could call them 'dual purpose'! :lol2:


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

*UpDate*

Well the frogs moved in on Saturday and instantly disappeared first couple of days i just saw the odd one today however 6 of the have been roaming about and having a good explore looks like they like there new home. Here is a couple of pics 
DSCN1122_zps9d3288fc.jpg Photo by DaveBigBoots | Photobucket
DSCN1119_zpsb218d727.jpg Photo by DaveBigBoots | Photobucket
DSCN1113_zpsb3b63d14.jpg Photo by DaveBigBoots | Photobucket
DSCN1117_zpse939bc6a.jpg Photo by DaveBigBoots | Photobucket

And once again thanks for all the support guys


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

BigBoots said:


> I couldn't wait to try it image I liked the result and so away we went
> 
> Dave BigBoots



This is all fab. Well done. Does this paint give an actual grit feeling ( I'm looking for something that would provide a Leo with some friction so not slippery ) or does is just look this way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

retrobangs said:


> This is all fab. Well done. Does this paint give an actual grit feeling ( I'm looking for something that would provide a Leo with some friction so not slippery ) or does is just look this way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi it does look slippy but due to the grittiness of the grout it isn't the frogs love it one in particular is always on the walls.

Thanks for the thumbs up.

Dave BigBoots


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

BigBoots said:


> Hi it does look slippy but due to the grittiness of the grout it isn't the frogs love it one in particular is always on the walls.
> 
> Thanks for the thumbs up.
> 
> Dave BigBoots



Sorry. I meant it looked gritty but did it feel gritty too haha. Thinks it's a great look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

retrobangs said:


> Sorry. I meant it looked gritty but did it feel gritty too haha. Thinks it's a great look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yerr it feels very gritty.

Dave BigBoots


----------



## retrobangs (Jul 23, 2013)

BigBoots said:


> Yerr it feels very gritty.
> 
> Dave BigBoots



yay - you have just made my day - and I was having a shoddy one so thanks


----------



## BigBoots (Jan 17, 2014)

retrobangs said:


> yay - you have just made my day - and I was having a shoddy one so thanks


No probs BRO anytime nice to help someone else for a change ;-)

Dave BigBoots


----------

